# Web Start und Communications API



## Grizzly (15. Okt 2005)

Ich habe ein Problem mit Java Web Start und der Communications API. Ich möchte diese nämlich per Web Start an die Clients verteilen. Ich habe auch schon im Internet geschaut (Bspw. Unofficial Java Web Start/JNLP FAQ: How can I use Web Start and Comm API together?). Aber irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht.

Die _win32com.dll_ befindet sich auf dem Client schon in _jre\bin_ und _javax.comm.properties_ in _jre\lib_. Die _comm.jar_ gebe ich per Web Start mit. Es kommt jedoch immer das er _COM1_ nicht finden kann. Heisst wohl, dass die _comm.jar_ wohl schon richtig eingebunden ist (ansonsten würde ja auch ein Fehler kommen, dass die VM die Klassen nicht finden kann), aber er die DLL nicht findet. Ein den Properties liegt es wohl weniger, da ich die Einstellungen auch schon dem Programm per Web Start mitgegeben habe, es sich aber nix dadurch geändert hat.

Hat jemand von Euch das schon mal _erfolgreich_ versucht?


----------



## Grizzly (18. Okt 2005)

Hat bis jetzt außer mir noch niemand versucht, die Cumminications API in einer Anwendung zu benutzen, die per Java Web Start verteilt wird?  :?


----------



## AlArenal (18. Okt 2005)

Ich verpacke DLLs in ein eigenes JAR und binde dieses dann entsprechend so ein:


```
<resources os="Windows">    
    <nativelib href="myNativeLib.jar"/>
  </resources>
```


----------



## Grizzly (26. Okt 2005)

Das habe ich auch gemacht. Das Programm hat es trotzdem nicht gefunden. Werde heute mal nach der Fehlermeldung schauen und hier posten.


----------

